# Advice for "Sex games"- Board games, cards, etc??



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I was reading a reply to something & someone mentioned "Domination Checkers", never heard of this, got me thinking, there might be some really interesting Sexual games out there to pick up. I see they got lots of things like this at Spencer Gifts in the Mall and other sites on the net, but nice to hear other opionions of what they play & why they like it.


----------



## artieb (Nov 11, 2009)

"Domination checkers" is just something I made up one day. What you do is tape a bit of paper with a number on it to all the checkers. Then I write down sex acts on a piece of paper, each one numbered, and she does the same. If I capture her #4 checker, she has to do whatever is written on my paper on line #4, and if she captures one of my checkers, I have to do whatever it says on her paper for the line that corresponds to the checker she captured.

It's called Domination Checkers because you both agree in advance to obey whatever the other person has written down when they get one of your checkers. And if you lose, of course, then you have to do whatever the winner says for the rest of the night. (Obviously each person's normal limits have to be respected.)

I think of stuff like this all the time. My wife once said she kept expecting me to run out of ideas, but it's never happened yet.


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

Artieb, What a fun game! Kudos for mentioning that limits need to be respected!

We sell lots of games at my site, HappyHer.com, it seems the most popular ones are the sex dice sets.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

it's the whole "limits" thing, all my checkers would be missionary position


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

Ah! You gotta ramp it up then. Start with some warm up checkers, like Five Minute Sensual Massage, Kiss me in five new places you've never kissed me at, etc...


----------



## artieb (Nov 11, 2009)

@okiedokie: we generally don't put "concluding" sex acts on the paper. It's more like "30 seconds of licking on a spot I choose", or "removing one article of clothing"; sometimes she puts "2 minute foot massage" (hmm: I think she puts that every time). The idea is to play the game and get our motors running really hot.

The best part is that when you capture a king, you get to order _two_ things. Which means, of course, that when you king your opponent, you pick the checker for the activity you like best of all the checkers you've captured.


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

That sounds like a worthy game. Have you thought of making them for other couples and selling them? I think they have round wood discs at craft stores that could be marked on the bottom and painted - add the checker board and you have a product!


----------



## artieb (Nov 11, 2009)

@happyher: nope, no interest in making or selling. I'm reasonably well-off, and don't need or want more money badly enough to sink my time into a business. I've got a job I like plenty, a family I love, a wife who keeps me _very_ satisfied, and there's gotta be a million books I haven't read yet. As far as I'm concerned, I'm the richest guy in the world.


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

Ah, that's too bad, as I may have been your first customer! I guess it might be fun to make them yourself, but you'd be surprised at how many people wouldn't be able to think up the fun juicy stuff to add to so many checkers! I could do a few boards and then some, but I'm in the same boat as you - other than being female.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Wow, I thought it was a real game when I read that, even googled it -with no results. Great idea -love to hear more of your ideas for spicing things up!


----------

